
Hugo v0.20 Released - nikolay
https://github.com/spf13/hugo/releases/tag/v0.20
======
nikolay
Notes

\- RSS description in the built-in template is changed from full .Content to
.Summary. This is a somewhat breaking change, but is what most people expect
from their RSS feeds. If you want full content, please provide your own RSS
template.

\- The deprecated .RSSlink is now removed. Use .RSSLink. RSSUri is deprecated
and will be removed in a future Hugo version, replace it with an output format
definition.

\- The deprecated .Site.GetParam is now removed, use .Site.Param.

\- Hugo does no longer append missing trailing slash to baseURL set as a
command line parameter, making it consistent with how it behaves from site
config. #3262

Enhancements

\- Hugo 0.20 is built with Go 1.8.1.

\- Add .Site.Params.mainSections that defaults to the section with the most
pages. Plan is to get themes to use this instead of the hardcoded blog in
where clauses. #3206

\- File extension is now configurable. #320

\- Impove markdownify template function performance. #3292

\- Add taxonomy terms’ pages to .Data.Pages #2826

\- Change RSS description from full .Content to .Summary.

\- Ignore "." dirs in hugo --cleanDestinationDir #3202

\- Allow jekyll import to accept both 2006-01-02 and 2006-1-2 date format
#2738

\- Raise the default rssLimit #3145

\- Unify section list vs single template lookup order #3116

\- Allow apply to be used with the built-in Go template funcs print, printf
and println. #3139

